# A MUST HAVE IF YOUR LAB STAYS IN THE HOUSE



## Adam Higgins

Don't no if this has been posted before if so disregard!!!


A friend of mine that is a groomer turned me on to this brush its called the furminator it cost about 55.00 but it is amazing. You want believe the difference how much shed hair comes off of the dog. click on link and check out the video. 


http://www.furminator.com/testbed/demos.html#


----------



## 2tall

Have you used it yourself? I'm kinda of a doubting Thomas on these miracle cures  But if you can vouch for it, I'm all for trying something that will keep the piles of fur in the corners of my house from taking over completely!


----------



## Adam Higgins

Yes i bought one and it's worth every penny. The first time I used it on my CLM i could fill up a walmart plastic bag with hair. It works!!!!


----------



## Amy Avery

IT WORKS!!! As a former professional groomer I have used every kind of brush there is and out of curiosity I bought one (50 bucks) you would not believe the amount of hair that you get, I was impressed and would recommend it!!


----------



## Jerry

Shouldn't this be on the Products Review page????

Adam, read the rules when you are pushing a product.

Jerry


----------



## Adam Higgins

Sorry i did not know that rule, but by no means do I have a vested interest in this product or sale it or would promote where to buy it!!! Just wanted to help out fellow retriever owners.


----------



## Guest

I've heard nothing but really great things about this, too. worth being on this page. I know they're pricey, but will get one at some point. apparently it is a "miracle cure"... LOL


----------



## achiro

Have y'all used the shampoo too? We take our dogs to a groomer once or twice a year when they are blowing their coats and she uses some kind of special brush and shampoo. Works great! I have no idea if it is this or not.


----------



## James A.

Adam Higgins said:


> Sorry i did not know that rule, but by no means do I have a vested interest in this product or sale it or would promote where to buy it!!! Just wanted to help out fellow retriever owners.


Adam,

Thanks for bringing the info about the brush to the board. I have been teetering on whether to buy it or not.

James


----------



## Ron in Portland

So, I'm looking at the pictures of the dogs surrounded by the massive amount of fur and it makes me wonder, is this removing the undercoat? And if so, would that affect their ability to keep warm in cool fall conditions? 

Otherwise, I'm all for not having dog hair on every surface of the home twice a year (although, they do call it *fur*niture)

Pardon my ignorance regards,
Ron


----------



## Janice Gunn

Thanks for posting this Adam.....

It's on my shopping list, worth a try :!:


----------



## Guest

Ron in Portland said:


> So, I'm looking at the pictures of the dogs surrounded by the massive amount of fur and it makes me wonder, is this removing the undercoat? And if so, would that affect their ability to keep warm in cool fall conditions?
> 
> Otherwise, I'm all for not having dog hair on every surface of the home twice a year (although, they do call it *fur*niture)
> 
> Pardon my ignorance regards,
> Ron


From what I understand -- which may be very little -- it removes the dead stuff.

update: yeah, if you look at the little box to the bottom left on the home page it says it removes "loose, dead undercoat"

-K


----------



## FOM

Ron in Portland said:


> So, I'm looking at the pictures of the dogs surrounded by the massive amount of fur and it makes me wonder, is this removing the undercoat? And if so, would that affect their ability to keep warm in cool fall conditions?
> 
> Otherwise, I'm all for not having dog hair on every surface of the home twice a year (although, they do call it *fur*niture)
> 
> Pardon my ignorance regards,
> Ron


That was my thought....it looks like it is almost "cutting" hair....

I use an under rake comb that looks simliar, but it just pulls out the already dead hair.....anyone compare the two types of combs?

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## Sabireley

There are a bunch for sale on ebay and are little cheaper than Petco or Petsmart.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=furminator&category0=


----------



## msdaisey

I use a $5 Shed n Blade (for horses, from Southern States or wherever). Go outside and stand upwind. Amazing. . . 

And the dogs love it.


----------



## CBRHunter

I am a professional dog groomer and have tried every kind of rake and hair removal tool available. BY FAR the best tool there is is the furminator. It pulls out the dead stuff, no cutting, and with little work. It's a breeze to use and I love it for labs, cats, danes, chessies, rotties, etc. I found mine on ebay for very cheap! The pictures on the box don't lie....my shopvac can attest to that!


----------



## Zack

I have a furminator. It removes dead hair and does not "cut" hair. Best brush I have ever used for removing dead har from a dog.



> Shouldn't this be on the Products Review page????
> 
> Adam, read the rules when you are pushing a product.
> 
> Jerry


 :shock:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

msdaisey said:


> I use a $5 Shed n Blade (for horses, from Southern States or wherever). Go outside and stand upwind. Amazing. . .
> 
> And the dogs love it.



they do love it...my three start spinning in circles when they see it and it is amazing how much hair comes out on a daily basis.


----------



## bandcollector

Yes it removes the undercoat. I have heard nothing but good on this product. I am going to get one. 

A couple clips from the FAQ on the furminator website. 

the FURminator deShedding Tool does not cut or damage the coat, but rather pushes through the topcoat to remove the dead undercoat and loose hair. 

Since the FURminator deShedding Tool only removes the coat that has already shed from your dog, the tool is fine to use in the winter. You will most likely not have to use the tool as often as you would during heavy shedding months.


----------



## Guest

msdaisey said:


> I use a $5 Shed n Blade (for horses, from Southern States or wherever). Go outside and stand upwind. Amazing. . .
> 
> And the dogs love it.


I do to, but this is supposed to be a LOT better, really pulling the hair out. I have a couple of thick-haired mixes (my own). One we shave down and the other we might because he's just got chunks of hair. The girls shed n bladed him and it did pretty good, but I think the furmintor would do better. 

-K


----------



## jcasey

well, i stopped on the way home and picked up one.

wow - it works great - much better than the shedding blade i've been using for years.

i've combed one of the girls twice this evening. even the second time a lot of undercoat came out. she looks shinier, too.

thanks for the tip!


----------



## Guest

jcasey said:


> well, i stopped on the way home and picked up one.
> 
> wow - it works great - much better than the shedding blade i've been using for years.
> 
> i've combed one of the girls twice this evening. even the second time a lot of undercoat came out. she looks shinier, too.
> 
> thanks for the tip!


Cool! Instant testimonial. LOL


----------



## lab-a-holic

I purchased this about one year ago because I had heard great things about it - the problem with this is that it's not a brush - it's a blade and what it does is shave your dog - dead hair and good hair - so if you want to shave your dog this is a good thing to have - I will never use it again. My vet also told me that she used it on her dogs and she ended up shaving them.


----------



## Rick Hall

Well, fudge. Do it or don't it cut?

(I've a Mars Coat King that does rake and cut and is super for Spring/Summer thinning but not something I'd want to use for the Summer's end blowout.)


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

Did you get the large or medium size? Is it dictated by hair length or animal size??
Every place in town is sold out of the large size at $62 :shock: 
I think that, in and of itself, is a testimonial.

Found the answer to my question....
Q: Which size tool is best for my pet?
A: All of the tools have the same edge, only the width is different.
Small Blue Tool recommended for small to medium sized dogs, cats, rabbits and ferrets
Purple Cat Tool	recommended for small to medium sized cats
Medium Yellow Tool recommended for medium to large sized dogs
Large Yellow Tool recommended for large dogs


----------



## Brad B

I have to agree with the majority here. It is a great tool. Much better than a shedding blade. My sister gave me one when they started selling them at her kennels and I've been very impressed. So much so that I bought two of them as gifts for friends. My chocolate has s dense traditonal lab coat and he loves it. I think he'd stand there all day if my arms didn't give out first.

And no, it doesn't cut or shave hair. If it did and you used it as your supposed to, then the dog would be bald. I've run it across my own hair and it didn't cut or shave so that is a wives tale.


----------



## lab-a-holic

Well, it did a good job of cutting my dogs hair, then my daughter used it on our two cats and they actually had bald spots on their back, it is now on loan to someone who has a dog with long hair who does not care if his dog's hair gets cut or not. The blade does not differentiate between dead hair or good hair, but it certainly does thin it out. What I like the most for my labs coats is the Kong Pet Care Zoom Groom, it was recommended to me by a groomer several years ago, it does a great job of taking off dead hair and gives the dog a good massage at the same time.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Hey all this is Nichol (Aaron's wife). I bought a large one today and have used it on Zip..... she loved it, as did I.... It didn't cut her hair, just removed tons of it. She looks absolutely beautiful, and there are NO clumps of hair on my laundry room floor!!!! I'm extremely happy with it! 

Just my 2 cents 
Nichol :wink:


----------



## Charles C.

Bought one today. One of my dogs has a thick undercoat that you can see when it gets loose, and it gives her a dull appearance. She loved it. Usually, I have to follow her around to brush her, but she kept coming back to me to be "brushed" by this blade. 

It pulled out lots of dead undercoat, and she immediately looked glossier and cleaner. 2 thumbs up! :lol: It worked wonders on the cat also.


----------



## huntingrdr

I need to get me one of these!


----------



## Guest

I just ordered our furminator...

Got it here, thought it was a great deal and they have almost 2000 feedbacks, 100% positive...

http://cgi.ebay.com/FURminator-DeSh...7QQihZ007QQcategoryZ46305QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Paid $46 with shipping. Very reasonable. 

It has been hot here, but also unseasonably dry... Not the normal raging humidity we have. The dogs are dropping coat at a crazy pace. I looked at a couple whose coats aren't normally very affected and even they had some patches of dead hair...

Furminator here we come!! Can't wait!!!

-K


----------



## Susan Young

Amazon.com has the large for $38.97 with free super saver shipping at 

http://www.amazon.com/FURminator-La...7?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1183123774&sr=8-2


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

I got one... They do a good job. Just like the ad, we had a full grocery bag of hair.


----------



## tshuntin

What size have you guys got? I just ordered a large one. TS


----------



## Guest

tshuntin said:


> What size have you guys got? I just ordered a large one. TS


I ordered large. It looked like maybe most labs could get away with medium, but I thought you might get it done faster with a larger one...


----------



## check171

Ordered on today cant wait for it to get here .


----------



## DEMO

I got one on Ebay. $34 bucks. Go with the large. Works Great... I'm very happy!!!


----------



## Guest

*furminator*

I just ordered mine $40.00 including shipping for the large I bought from
petguys.com


----------



## brian breuer

Got mine last night. It did a wonderful job.

But what I was really suprised at was how much the dogs liked it. Normally, I can brush them but they get sick of it after a couple of minutes. They kept coming back for more with this thing. 

Thanks for the heads up. I would've never paid $40 for it without reading all the reviews here first. 

Brian


----------



## Guest

*must have*

Mine is due to arrive today can't wait I have a dog that sheds all year tons of hair.


----------



## tshuntin

got mine today. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Guest

It really does work great.

Don't think anyone's mentioned this yet, but "all" it looks like is a clipper blade... I wonder if someone once ran their turned-off clippers over a dog and got some dead hair out.

IT DOES NOT CUT THE HAIR!!!! for anyone who said that, run it over your arm hair or your head. Every once in a while, on your head at least, you might feel it grab a hair. But it does NOT cut. 

The mechanics, to me, appear to be like pulling a nail out with the claw of the hammer. So the hair works its way back into the crevice and is caught there, but not tight enough so that if it's alive it will be pulled out.

IT REALLY REALLY does work!!!

My only complaint, and it really is hard to "complain", is that I wish it worked faster and grabbed more hair at a time!!!! But that's mainly because we have a gazillion dogs that we want to use it on. We've been doing a couple a day. And then yesterday, one of my client's sons (and even my client!) was brushing the dogs after we tied them out following land marks. Hair everywhere!!! 

-Kristie


----------



## Guest

*must have*

Mine was supposed to be here yesterday but ups says it was left at the facility and wont be here till monday I cant wait to use it. 
Cindy


----------



## tshuntin

I think my only complaint which I will resolve by getting another one. The large is too big I think to use around parts of the neck etc.. I think I am going to get a small size one for that. I really like it a lot.


----------



## Guest

*furminator*

I just recieved my Furminator brush and all the reviews are correct this is a great tool. I have a lab that sheds 24/7 I use a shedding blade and it doesn't make a dent on his coat . I took him on vacation and had to stop every evening and vacuum the car. I have used the furminator twice, two plastic bags full and thats it, barely any more will come out. 
Cindy


----------



## Guest

*furminator*

Its great I have always used a shedding blade it doesn't work at all compared to the furminator. I can barely get any more hair off a dog that sheds 24/7


----------



## Gene

Thanks Adam Higggins for bringing this to my attention. I ordered a large and it arrived yesterday. It is a great tool. Piles of hair off my female lab who has a rather thin coat. She is not one with thick or longer hair. I bet I brushed for 20 minutes. With each stroke I would pull the dead hair out of the tool and put it in a bag. Dog seemed to enjoy it as well. 

Gene


----------



## Guest

*must have*

After two brushings my dog is not shedding and he loves it


----------



## Waterdogs

I had to buy one today after hearing all the fluff. I have t admit it worked on my pup great and I have bought alot of different brushes and it worked awsome at getting rid of the brown dead hair. I know one thing for that price it will be the brush I always will be able to find.


----------



## Guest

*So far, so good...*

I just received a medium yesterday- off of eBay- works great. My chocolate finally had a day she wasn't constantly panting- she was (is) a heavy shedder. Hopefully it saves me from needing (notice I said needing, not actually doing) to vacuum daily. And she definitely appears to enjoy the grooming.


----------



## Rick Hall

Add another. Finally broke down and bought one from an Amazon.com store, Entirely Pets, a couple days ago, and was pleasantly surprised to find it in the mail box this morning. (Beat the shipping notification e-mail.)

And danged if it doesn't actually work as advertized. Drags out most all the unattached hair, and didn't pull or cut when I tried it on my own noggin. Was glad I followed advice to stick with the "medium," as much more width would likely be more bane than boon.


----------



## Novemberwitch

WOW!!
Mine came today, and I filled up a Wall Mart bag with hair from one dog.

These will make great gifts at Christmas for all dog owners.


----------



## Guest

*must have*

My daughter came home for a visit hasn't seen my dogs in about a month first thing she said is look at how much weight they've lost . They haven't lost a pound of fat just tons of hair thanks to the furminator.


----------



## RAB

I found out about them last week, a friend of mine had just gotten one. They sell for $55 at the pet store... I got one yesterday on Ebay for $28.. Just a heads up for anyone looking to buy one. 8)


----------

